
Localtunnel: instantly show localhost to the rest of the world - superchink
http://progrium.com/localtunnel/
======
subway
Anyone else find this sort of thing terrifying from a security perspective?
Taking a webapp, still under development, often running under a developer's
user account out of their home directory, and exposing it to the internet at
large? _shudder_

